

The worst registration "CAPTCHA" question ever (SciDB) - fnl
http://www.scidb.org/forum/ucp.php?mode=register

======
nanch
From
[http://cran.r-project.org/web/packages/scidb/vignettes/scidb...](http://cran.r-project.org/web/packages/scidb/vignettes/scidb.pdf)
\- it could be "n-dimensional arrays" or "arrays"

